# Quicktime einbinden



## Moritz123 (11. August 2003)

Hallo!

ich möchte gerne ein Quicktime-Mov in meine Seite einbinden.
Ich habe das mit folgendem Code gelöst:

```
<object ID=QuickTime width="320" height="240" classid="CLSID:02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B" TYPE="application/x-oleobject">
	    <param name="FileName" value="<?php echo $datei; ?>">
	    <param name="AutoStart" value="true">
	    <param name="ShowControls" value="true">
	    <PARAM NAME="stretchToFit" VALUE="true">
      </object>
```

Auf der Seite erscheint dann das Quicktimesymbol, allerdings wird das 
Video scheinbar nicht geladen.
Zu sehen ist das zB hier: http://downloads.abitur-2004.net/download.php?typus=mov&id=33

Woran könnte das liegen? Habe ich die falsche classid?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (11. August 2003)

Hallo,

du bindest den Film über ActiverX ein - ist imo IE only. Der folgende Code sollte Überall funktionieren:


```
<embed type="video/quicktime" src="http://www.bla.de/video.mov"  height="220" width="240"></embed>
```

bye


----------

